# MoserBaer Movie DVD (Review)



## cooldip10 (Jun 6, 2007)

All those who are thinking to buy the new DVDs / VCDs from MoserBaer should check this out. 

->Its a relief that some companies are taking good steps in controlling piracy and customer satisfaction. T-series and Moserbaer were out with their new schemes of movie DVD quite a sometime back.

* Buying: *
So to try out the quality and compatibility of DVD available I purchased a copy of * Munnabhai MBBS * for Rs 34/-  only from Music world. This was the only recent movie available in this series. I checked some other titles but found only old movies that starred Big B and other old actors.


*Playback*:

*Bad luck struck. Some error occurred in my Desktop. Couldn't play the Title on it due to some software errors. Only option left was to watch it on my Dad's Laptop. 

*The movie was finally started attaching a 5.1 Phillips Sound System to the laptop.
   -> The movie's picture quality was fine. Not bad like those pirated ones.
   -> But the sound was not perfect. There was some lagging and distortion in sound.

* Finally Desktop was fixed after loading Windows XP home edition, Genuine.
   and The Title was Played. 
   -> The Picture quality was fine and was more better due to the CRT monitor. 
   -> The sound was alright now. But unlike other movies it failed to deliver the good 5.1 surround sound effect.
   -> In all the experience was fine as per the price paid for it.

Note: I Played the title on Power DVD software. The performance may vary on different configurations.

* Some other features:*
*It has English subtitles.
*It has a user interface where songs can be played and scenes can be selected so as to watch from your fav. part. like other oringinal DVDs.

* Miss outs : *
The DVD doesn't contains any interviews or onset recordings. That's a miss out which will affect the total movie Buffs.

* Final words : *
Its great for all those who like to watch old movies starring old actors and actresses. 
For children section there are animation movies like Spiderman Series. Hanuman and other in differrent languages priced at around Rs 69/- only.

If summer beats you, beat summer with these DVDs as they really come off their prices..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 6, 2007)

thnx cooldip ,, nice review !


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 6, 2007)

my experience was very good , i Bought Munna Bhai MBBS n it was perfect .


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 7, 2007)

Some of the movies have been recorded along with the dark bands that appear on top and bottom due to aspect ratio problem. Due to this, viewing the movies becomes worse on 16:9 widescreens because the black bands are now displayed on all the four edges (top &bottom from original video and the sides due to aspect ratio from 4:3 to 16:9). Use Media Player Classic to solve the problem by toching the edge from inside.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the review buddy...

i was waiting for it...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 7, 2007)

hey are there any wwe ppvs available


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanx for your comments..




			
				adithyagenius said:
			
		

> Some of the movies have been recorded along with the dark bands that appear on top and bottom due to aspect ratio problem. Due to this, viewing the movies becomes worse on 16:9 widescreens because the black bands are now displayed on all the four edges (top &bottom from original video and the sides due to aspect ratio from 4:3 to 16:9). Use Media Player Classic to solve the problem by toching the edge from inside.



@adithya : sorry I forgot to mention this thing(the black band an' all). And very much thanx for their solution...


----------

